# Will my dog ever cock his leg?!



## Jp kp (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi all, just wondering what age dogs generally start to cock there leg when going for a pee?!! My 9ish month gsp x lab still squats with his head up like he's going to take off like a rocket! Not a problem really, but intrested to hear at what stage other dogs cock their leg. 
Jp.


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

It's common for them to learn when they hit sexual maturity but they can learn at any time 

My boy didn't cock his leg until he was 2 years old. He still squats in the garden and in the park if there is nothing to pee against or mark over but he cocks his leg up trees and bushes now. 

He learnt this when I started taking him to the woods which is a very popular dog walking route. Smelling all the scents on tree's encouraged him to do it and that's how he started. 

I think they can also learn from observing other male dogs?


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

one of my males was 10months the other 8 months 

my moms male was 15months old


----------



## Jp kp (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, maybe we just have to wait a while longer then. Or i could try and make him watch other dogs do their business lol. 
Jp


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

My Boxer started cocking his leg about 2mths ago , but it took him awhile to get into it. Sometimes he lifted his leg that high I could see him falling over 

He's 9mths old now and cocks his leg all the time except for when he goes in the garden. But I have a 8year old male Labrador so I guess he's helped Zab learn the ways of being a man


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2013)

He hasn't cocked his leg yet and he's 1 year old.


----------



## Jp kp (Mar 14, 2013)

One day, harry will become a man! (Hopefully)
Jp


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Bailey cocked his leg at I think 7 mo.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

One of mine never did, where as another one cocked his leg up when he was months old.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Mine are three and still squat, despite big dog showing them how to cock! They cock maybe once in a while, bit clueless, bless!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Spen was about 11 months old when he started. He still squats to pee properly most of the time though, just cocks his leg to mark. Was funny when he first started cocking his leg, he'd lift it so high he'd topple over lol.


----------



## jesterjenn (Apr 1, 2009)

My male is 4 years and still doesn't cock his leg. He will cock it ever so often, but a good 90% of the time he won't.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Apollo learnt when he was about 7 months by copying my friends older boy dog, I think it would've taken him longer if he didn't have my friends dog to copy, he used to fall over at first it was quite comical bless him


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Jp kp said:


> ...what age [do male] dogs generally start to cock [their legs to] pee?!!
> My 9-MO GSP x Lab still squats with his head up, [as if] he's going to take off like a rocket!
> 
> *Not a problem, really*, but interested to hear at what stage other dogs [cocked] their legs.





Jp kp said:


> One day, Harry will become a man! (Hopefully.)


Why worry about it?  In fact, IMO it's a handy thing - dogs who squat are easier to monitor, 
don't splash everywhere [bleccchh], don't mark all & sundry with a tablespoon here & there... 
what's not to like?

Many SD-organizations prefer their M-dogs to pee squatting.


paddyjulie said:


> One of mine never did, whereas another cocked his leg up when he was [mere] months old.


yep, it can vary widely. I've seen pups only 10-WO lift a leg, & i've seen dogs who were intact-Ms over 
5-YO & still squatting.

As i say, i'd rather they did - no arguments over NOT sprinkling the specimen shrubbery, etc. 
:thumbup: It's a royal pain to catch some sneaky-pissers before they baptise something, & God help us, 
it's usually something expensive... :nonod:


----------



## Jp kp (Mar 14, 2013)

im not worried about it, was just curious of other dogs habits!


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

My sisters dog cocks HER leg from 6 months old! Lol! Bitches do it too, all dogs have their own pee style


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

sezeelson said:


> My sisters dog cocked HER leg from 6 months old! Lol!
> Bitches do it too, all dogs have their own pee style.


SOME bitches do, consistently - some rarely, some never.

intact-Fs tend to lift a leg or half-squat, when they're in heat.

Spayed Fs sometimes leg-lift, too - but it's not common in Fs, as a group.
I'd say fewer than 1 F in 20 will leg-lift; there are more who will kick-scratch when they stool.

There are even Fs who handstand to pee - against a tree, rock, wall, ___ .
Odd, but it happens.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Jp kp said:


> My 9-MO GSP x Lab still squats...


BTW, is he neutered, or intact? 
if he was desexed before 5 to 6-MO, that can slow things down a bit.

However, desexed Ms will still lift a leg, it only reduces the likelihood of indoor-marking 
[re urine-issues]. Of course, desexed Ms also roam less, escape less, bite severely less-often, 
don't fight as much as intact-Ms, etc, etc.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Chase was 1 on tues, he has cocked his leg twice, in the last few weeks.


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

leashedForLife said:


> SOME bitches do, consistently - some rarely, some never.
> 
> intact-Fs tend to lift a leg or half-squat, when they're in heat.
> 
> ...


I know, it's funny!

She does the full on cock of the leg up a tree. She squats with one leg in the air and half cocker her leg. It's funny to watch her, it's like she doesn't know which move to pull before peeing!

The other one also half squats/half cocks... Maybe it's a min pin thing?


----------



## MrG (Jul 16, 2013)

Jp kp said:


> Hi all, just wondering what age dogs generally start to cock there leg when going for a pee?!! My 9ish month gsp x lab still squats with his head up like he's going to take off like a rocket! Not a problem really, but intrested to hear at what stage other dogs cock their leg.
> Jp.


My flattie is nearly that old and hasnt done it once. When I mentioned it my parents they said they had an English Setter who didnt do it for about 3 years! So....dont hold your breath


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2013)

sezeelson said:


> My sisters dog cocks HER leg from 6 months old! Lol! Bitches do it too, all dogs have their own pee style


Yup, Kenzie cocks her leg quite often 



leashedForLife said:


> I'd say fewer than 1 F in 20 will leg-lift; there are more who will kick-scratch when they stool.
> 
> There are even Fs who handstand to pee - against a tree, rock, wall, ___ .
> Odd, but it happens.


Kenzie leg-lifts, often scratches and kicks after both types of toileting, and she's done the odd handstand too - really funny! :lol:


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Jack squats and he's 8. Don't think he's ever cocked his leg.


----------



## Jp kp (Mar 14, 2013)

If i remember, ill try and get a pic up of harrys super enthusiastic squat peeing position! Or would that be a bit wrong?!
Jp


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Wybie started trying to cock his leg at about 6 months old but whippets are like puppies on stilts at that stage and it's taken him a while to be able to do it without falling over :lol: He's now 9 months old and cocks more often than not.

Fitz, I can't remember but I think he was a little later than Wybie. He still sometimes squats in the garden if he can't find a nice spot on the wall/fence to wee against :001_rolleyes:

Arnie wees like a horse. He just stretches forwards, I'd blame it on his hips (arthritis) but he's done it for years. I think he's just lazy :laugh: 

Lyssa (spayed) squats in the garden but out on walks she squats and cocks a leg at the same time :huh:


----------



## CarlyWoody (Jan 22, 2013)

My little mini poodle scent-marks by cocking her leg, but squats to wee.
Gotta love all the little quirks!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dillon started to cock his leg about 8 months old, but does still happily squat last thing of a night when we put out the front on the grass verge for a wee.

A male belonging to a friend, the first time he tried to cock his leg he lost his balance and fell over, he has never cocked his leg since and his nearly 9 now.


----------

